# Color Battle of Britain Photos



## AWP (Jul 26, 2011)

Or "Colour" for my Commonwealth friends. :)

These are simply amazing.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-London-blitz-Nazi-bombers-World-War-II.html


----------



## Servimus (Jul 26, 2011)

Those are fantastic. Thanks for the link. Can't say I've ever seen any color WWII pics.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great find Free!

Makes me think about our 9/11 events in comparison to the carnage and rubble of WW II. Folks in Europe, both sides of the conflict, faced daily 9/11 for a few years.

For me, it begs the question of, Are we more amazed the way things change, or the way things stay the same??

RF 1


----------



## QC (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pix. Colour for that period is unusual too. Makes me wonder with that level of damage what some guys with backpacks thought they could achieve.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2011)

Really great pics, amazing!
There is still damage to be seen in London and other parts of the UK. There are a lot of bombed out churches around which I found interesting. I was told that for some reason churches were left as is if they were bombed.
I even saw bomb damage from WWI raids, which was either from bombers or zeppelins.


----------



## QC (Jul 26, 2011)

True, saw some myself by the river.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 26, 2011)

pardus said:


> Really great pics, amazing!
> There is still damage to be seen in London and other parts of the UK. There are a lot of bombed out churches around which I found interesting. I was told that for some reason churches were left as is if they were bombed.
> I even saw bomb damage from WWI raids, which was either from bombers or zeppelins.



When at my Grandmothers we would go into the woods behind her house and play in the remains of bomb craters left by a stick of bomb dropped before they hit London.  My Grandfather work on the docks during the "Blitz" in London.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 27, 2011)

Great pics and thanks for the "proper" spelling. ;)

With all the destruction I've seen personally in recent years, natural and man made; the carnage that was created during WWI and WWII always puts me in a state of awe.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting that up for us Free.  Really illustrates the fortitude and resiliency of the British people during WWII.


----------



## pardus (Jul 27, 2011)

QC said:


> True, saw some myself by the river.



The WWI damage is near the statue of Boudicca right?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 27, 2011)

If I'm to be pedantic, these photos (which are very interesting as they don't look to be the usual colourised, touched up WW2 colour photos) are from the Blitz, not the Battle of Britain. They're interconnected events but not the same thing.


----------



## QC (Jul 27, 2011)

pardus said:


> The WWI damage is near the statue of Boudicca right?


That's the one! 
And yes Spitty, correct. The two were a couple of years apart.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 28, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Or "Colour" for my Commonwealth friends. :)
> 
> These are simply amazing.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-London-blitz-Nazi-bombers-World-War-II.html



Colour: We spell it too the right way here in Ireland and we are not in the Commonwealth!  

Cool stuff though. Thank you.


----------



## AWP (Jul 28, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Colour: We spell it too the right way here in Ireland and we are not in the Commonwealth!
> 
> Cool stuff though. Thank you.



My apologies. The only things I know about Ireland are drunks, Catholic drunks, fertile and having a lot of children drunks, and more drunks.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 29, 2011)

I do beg your pardon good sir...?

You forgot to mention we eat tons of spuds (potatoes) too!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dublin, North Strand Bombings.

On the night of 31 May 1941, four high-explosive bombs were dropped by German aircraft on the North Strand area of Dublin City. The casualties were many: 34 dead and 90 injured, with 300 houses damaged or destroyed.

http://northstrandbombing.wordpress.com/photographic-collection/


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 29, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Colour: We spell it too the right way here in Ireland and we are not in the Commonwealth!
> 
> Cool stuff though. Thank you.



And this site is Merican.. So their rules apply. ;)


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Dublin, North Strand Bombings.
> 
> On the night of 31 May 1941, four high-explosive bombs were dropped by German aircraft on the North Strand area of Dublin City. The casualties were many: 34 dead and 90 injured, with 300 houses damaged or destroyed.
> 
> http://northstrandbombing.wordpress.com/photographic-collection/



Why the fuck would they do that? Makes no strategic sense.

I watched an old movie once about British and German airman who crashed and were interred for the duration in Ireland.
An interesting piece of history not well know to the world.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 31, 2011)

Irish said:


> And this site is Merican.. So their rules apply. ;)



Not according to my spell check.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 31, 2011)

American rules only continue to apply if the debt is sorted out


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 31, 2011)

pardus said:


> Why the fuck would they do that? Makes no strategic sense.
> 
> I watched an old movie once about British and German airman who crashed and were interred for the duration in Ireland.
> An interesting piece of history not well know to the world.


The Germans were interned and the Brits somehow "escaped" via northern Ireland.


----------

